# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 10/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cùng Didau đến Phan Thiết để thả hồn theo mây nước, vui đùa trên bãi cát mịn hay đến với những phiên chợ tình với những nét đặc trưng rất riêng của dân tộc Mông. Tham quan Nam Phi - Vùng đất nổi tiếng với những mỏ vàng, kim cương, động vật hoang dã, những cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên nguyên thủy và nền văn hóa đa chủng tục, ghé thăm Singapore với Công viên sư tử, nhà hát Esplanade, khám phá đảo Sentosa và dừng chân tại đỉnh đồi Faber ngắm nhìn tòan cảnh Singapore.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Phan Thiết - Hòn Rơm*

Thời gian: 2 ngày - 1 đêmGiá tour: 5.050.000 VNĐ/1 kháchPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng xeKhởi hành: 29/09 và 6,13, 20, 27/10

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Liên Bang

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Hoàng Xu Phì - Xín Màn - Bắc Hà*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 3.700.000 VND/ 1 kháchPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng xe ô tôKhởi hành: 29/9, 20,26/10

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Sen Vàng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Johannesburg - Pretoria - Sun City - Capetown*

Thời gian: 8 ngày 7 đêmGiá tour: 69.990.0000 VNĐ/1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 24/10

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchLệ phí visa nhập cảnh Nam PhiChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Hòan Mỹ

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Singapore - Malaysia*

Thời gian: 7 ngày 6 đêmGiá tour: 14.679.000VND/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 12, 20, 29/10/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Hà Nội Fair Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

